# 7-14 Chp



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Got out about 3:30am and went looking for trout.... Found a few but all tb's. The croaker were thick as well as snapper blues which made it hard to fish because they would take the tails off the baits fast. Took the camera but didnt get many pics as the water and winds wouldnt make up their mind and didnt want to chance ruining another camera. All in all a nice trip and if one thing is certain "I AM SO GLAD I WAS NOT ON THE PIER" It was so crowded and at one point they closed the pier because they were at maximum capacity and were turning people away. 
It does not cease to amaze me but a few boats took off fast enough to cause a nice wake and then they slowed as to make sure I wasnt in harms way ... THANKS FOR NOTTA ! All I will say about this is watch it I will beat you to the boat ramp for reimbusement .... Thats a fact ! Ended up with 3 keeper flounder and 1 trout .... First keeper flounder escaped while measuring it ... Had one hand closing its mouth the other holding it down and when I saw it was 19" I let go of its mouth and it flopped hard and back into the water it went . I used only gulp for bait . 
Steve what happened?
Denny great to see you out there .... No sympathy for me huh ! LMAO Help the bear right (in this case the finned ones). You got to make the fall run with me ... 
A few pics








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15








By hengstthomas at 2007-07-15


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

great pics.  congrats on the catch.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*I have too many GULP!*

Tom,

I would be a very good student and catch some flounders. ' wanna some GULP ?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Where did you get that bulk gulp from? I would love to get a hold of some in bulk


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

The Gulp Alive is a new product. They come in the tubs filled with their "special sauce." I saw it at BPS last night. So most of your retail outlets should have them.

A bit expensive, though.


----------

